# Posicionamiento de Robot sin GPS



## ralego2003 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola compañeros, pues como dice el tema quiero saber la posición de un robot en interiores pero sin utilizar GPS. La idea es hacer lo siguiente:

Hacer que un robot móvil detecte cuando la batería se le esta agotando (esto no es difícil ya lo tengo hecho) y que regrese a una base para auto recargarse, esto ya lo tienen implementado algunos robots comerciales como la romba pero no se como hacerlo.

Saben de que manera se puede hacer? Acepto cualquier tipo de ideas!!
Saludos!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 4, 2009)

como cualquier tipo de ideas t tiro algunas:

detector de objetos con infrarrojos, luego proximidad (distancias) por ultrasonido, y a todo eso le agregas detector de linea, para q el robot sepa hacia donde debe dirigirse siguiendo esa linea.

el infrarrojo es basicamente para no chocarse nada (la linea lo soluciona) y el ultrasonido es para detetar la distancia hacia objetos (la linea tambien lo suplementa)

con instalar un seguidor de lineas, y sin colocar objetos en medio el robot iria solo a su recarga

otra idea mas molesta es la de instalar todo un sistema q describo a continuacion:

1) emisor FM en el robot para avisar a la base q se quedo sin carga.
2) receptor en base para detectar que el robot se quedo sin carga.
3) emisor de sonido (pitido) en base para que el robot venga.
4) receptor (fonomagetico) y filtro (para solo el pitido) en el robot. En este punto es preciso detenerse y observar que se necesitaran al menos 4 microfonos o capsulas, y comparadores de tension para determinar cuales sensores "escuchan"y con q potencia "escucha" cada uno, de eso modo el robot se va a ir girando y avanzando hacia la base emisora de pitido.

5) el robot llega, la base deja de pitar, y listo.


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 4, 2009)

Se me olvido mencionar que debe ser sin linea que le indique el camino, sin embargo me agrado la idea del sonido pero me gustaría que fuera mediante sonidos inaudibles para el ser humano, se puede? 

Escucho mas propuestas!! También investigando por mi cuenta encontré que se puede hacer un mapeo de lugar mediante algoritmos a esto se le conoce como SLAM (Simultaneous Localization and Mapping) pero esta un poco mas dificil y es necesario tener multiples sensores. Saludos!! Si alguien sabe del SLAM que ponga sus experiencias!!


----------



## eidtech (Oct 4, 2009)

Ralego, lo que ocupas es utilizar Odometria..!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2009)

yo no se mucho de todo esto, pero se me ocurre tambien utilizar una fuente de energia estatica en la base que atraiga al robot.

va a ser mucho mas dificil lograr esto, pero tiene un beneficio importante en cuanto a limpieza del aire del lugar, todos esos iones en el aire, atrapan las particulas de polvo y mugre. jajaja

saludos.


----------



## golumx (Oct 5, 2009)

puedes implementar una brjula digital para conocer el rumbo tomado y unos fotosensores que te detecten los pasos que hacen las ruedas para saber la distancia recorrida y asi poder situar el robot en un sistema cartesiano en el que este localizado la base, como tendras errores en el posicionamiento tendras que buscar un sistema de aproximacion preciso por medio de marcas en el suelo para llegar de forma precisa a la posicion de craga en la base.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2009)

si, pero eso deberia hacerlo para cada lugar donde vaya a poner su robot.

cada casa es distinta y tendra que hacer planos 2D para cada casa.

en cambio yo he visto robots que avanzan buscando una señal sea audible o no, y avanzan hasta que se ven contra una pared, cambian el rumbo y siguen, asi hasta acercarse mucho a la fuente de sonido o de señal.

saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 6, 2009)

hola,  que tipo de robot es???  con patas de araña,  o con ruedas,  etc etc.

con interiores te refieres a una sola habitacion?????

si este fuera el caso:.... es facil saber cuado el robot se esta quedanno sin carga, ahora quieres que vaya a la base a recargarse?? como se va a conectar a la fuente de alimentacion,  tiene que " conectarse "solo, o simplemente  tiene que llegar a la base  (un punto en el piso de la habitacion me imagino).   bueno  si asi fuera, en la base pudes poner diodos emisores de infrarojo  digamos que la tilden a cierta frecuencia,  y otros en otro extremos a otra frecuencia, de tal manera que el roboto triangule y ya sepa la direccion correcta hacia la base.

la idea es esa.
jejeje.


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias por sus sugerencias, armandolopezmx el robot es con ruedas, en interiores me refiero a una casa completa se podría decir que ande en toda la planta baja de la casa por poner un ejemplo. Quiero que cuando detecte que le quede poca carga regrese a una base que esta situada en el piso y se estacione en la base para recargarse la idea es hacer una base que se acople automáticamente con el robot.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 15, 2009)

Yo pondría en la base algo estilo las estaciones de carga de telefonos inalambricos, cosa de ir, colocarse encima por medio de una rampa y ya se estaría cargando.
Luego, al cargarse hasta cierto punto, (por medio de un ciclo de histeresis) recien retomar sus actividades, sino se cargaría y en seguida saldría de la base y volvería a los 5 minutos nuevamente por dar un ejemplo.

El posicionamiento, he visto robots en maquinas que usan sensores infrarojos y espejos en los laterales, para su posicionamiento, los mismos tienen emisor y receptores infrarojos , los emisores envian la luz y rebota en los espejos que están convenientemente situados, y los receptores saben segun el angulo donde está ubicado el robot y de ahi maneja los motores para orientarse en la posición deseada.
Es un sistema muy complejo que he visto en maquinas de carreras de caballos, las de fichas.

saludos


----------



## saiwor (Oct 15, 2009)

golumx dijo:


> puedes implementar una brjula digital para conocer el rumbo tomado y unos fotosensores que te detecten los pasos que hacen las ruedas para saber la distancia recorrida y asi poder situar el robot en un sistema cartesiano en el que este localizado la base, como tendras errores en el posicionamiento tendras que buscar un sistema de aproximacion preciso por medio de marcas en el suelo para llegar de forma precisa a la posicion de craga en la base.


 
Yo me inclino mas por la brujula.
-Digamos en un ambiente que existe de todo tipo de objetos.
-Tendra que guardar los puntos o artistas que da vuelta el robot. para luego regresar por los mismas aristas, tendra que calculo matematico el robot como:  "aceleracion(obtendria de motores que se desplaza) x tiempo= distacia" 

Esa mi opinion.

Saludos!


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok amigos muchas gracias por las ideas actualmente me encuentro en la etapa de desarrollo del proyecto y es un poco mas complejo por que en la casa puede haber muchas bases de recarga y el robot tiene que decidir cual es la mas cercana para la recarga. Si tengo éxito en la experimentación les posteare los resultados y el circuito con el programa realizado!! Saludos y desenmee suerte!!


----------



## andrew3683066 (Abr 28, 2016)

Buenos días estoy realizando un proyecto con un robot movil el cual contara con un cargador inalambrico. El robot debe encontrar la base cargadora, que me recomiendan agregarle al robot para que este lo encuentre la base cargadora. Estaba pensando agregarle a la base unos led infrarojos y los receptores al robot, pero me di cuenta que solo funcionan a poca distancia. ...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 28, 2016)

Si el robot recorre mucha distancia, quizas funcione un GPS; si es menos distancia usaría ultrasonido. Y si las condiciones lo permiten usaría una linea en el piso (sigue lineas).


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2016)

Una emisora de radio y una antena direccional en el robot


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Abr 30, 2016)

Para poder recomendar algo primero tengo que saber cual sera la máxima distancia entre el robot y la base y si el camino estará despejado o si habrán obstáculos o paredes.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2016)

No creo que el robot abra los obstáculos o las paredes, supongo que habrá de esquivarlos, y esa es otra problemática. Puede que el camino de máxima señal sea impracticable.


----------

